# media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.11-r1 text relocations

## southern_comfort

Dopo l'installazione del pacchetto media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.11-r1 ricevo il seguente messagio:

```

* QA Notice: The following files contain runtime text relocations

 *  Text relocations force the dynamic linker to perform extra

 *  work at startup, waste system resources, and may pose a security

 *  risk.  On some architectures, the code may not even function

 *  properly, if at all.

 *  For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/pic-fix-guide.xml

 *  Please include the following list of files in your report:

 * TEXTREL usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpostproc.so

 * TEXTREL usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpegscale.so

 * TEXTREL usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so

```

sapete dirmi di cosa si tratta? in praticolare mi inquieta alquanto quella parte : Text relocations force the dynamic linker to perform extra work at startup, waste system resources, and may pose a security risk.  On some architectures, the code may not even function properly, if at all.

----------

## ago

è un problema di pic + assembly, c'è già un bug aperto

----------

## southern_comfort

Grazie per la riposta.

Ma quindi non resta solo che aspettare che fixino il bug con qualche prossima release?

----------

## ago

è da vedere...non è detto che ai dev di upstream interessi risolvere il problema...tuttavia chiunque potrebbe produrre un fix, ma il problema è mantenere questo set di patch a lungo

----------

## southern_comfort

Capisco.

Ma essendo che si fa riferimento anche a possibili problemi riguardanti la sicurezza non dovrebbe avere una certa importanza?

----------

